# Who's Living in Egypt?



## Nick Pendrell

Helo everyone and welcome to the brand new Egypt Forum on ExpatForum.com

My name is Nick, and I'll be your Mod.

Ironically, I don't live in Egypt and I have only spent 9 days there to date.

However, I am going to be moving there on 31 January in order to start a One-Stop Property Shop for property in Hurghada.

It will be a pretty steep learning curve for me, I think. But I have been living in Eastern Europe for 15 years so am quite used to things working not quite as well as they ideally might be.

So who else here lives in Egypt? Please stand up and be counted!

I know from the TotallyProperty forum that there are not so many British/American expats in Hurghada yet, but numbers look as if they should increase quite rapidly as the property market expands.

Anyone here live in Cairo? As it's one of the world's major connurbations, chances are that someone must do!


----------



## Rood 200

Hi Nick;
I've joined this forum. I live in Cairo. I don't know of any expats living in Hughada but I do know of a lot of expats & Egyptians who visit there. I think you will find a lot of Egyptians interested in buying villas off you. If you are making them from scratch that is ... HTH


----------



## Margaret Butler

*Moving in Egypt*



Nick Pendrell said:


> Helo everyone and welcome to the brand new Egypt Forum on ExpatForum.com
> 
> My name is Nick, and I'll be your Mod.
> 
> Ironically, I don't live in Egypt and I have only spent 9 days there to date.
> 
> However, I am going to be moving there on 31 January in order to start a One-Stop Property Shop for property in Hurghada.
> 
> It will be a pretty steep learning curve for me, I think. But I have been living in Eastern Europe for 15 years so am quite used to things working not quite as well as they ideally might be.
> 
> So who else here lives in Egypt? Please stand up and be counted!
> 
> I know from the TotallyProperty forum that there are not so many British/American expats in Hurghada yet, but numbers look as if they should increase quite rapidly as the property market expands.
> 
> Anyone here live in Cairo? As it's one of the world's major connurbations, chances are that someone must do!


Hi Nick,

I am living in Cairo at the moment but will hopefully be moving to El Gouna in May - if the sale goes through!!!

Margaret


----------



## j4hurghada

I am moving to Hurghada on the 20th May,

I have two children aged 8 and 11 who will be getting educated there too.

My husband Adam is living there already and has been doing for 3 weeks now.

Nice to see new people


----------



## lyndsay552

HI All

At long last I have a date for my move to Hurghada. 3rd July so just over 4 weeks to go and its flying in.

Can't wait to meet up with everyone again

Lyndsay


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Jobs in Hurghada*

Hi, I'm moving to Hurghada in Sept, and would like some part time work. I sell new build in UK, any vacancies? Helen


----------



## mamasue

I lived in Hurghada for 4 years.... I worked as a scuba diving instructor. I'm originally from the UK, but have been living in the USA for the last 2 years.
There are some British expats living in Hurghada.... I know a lot of them..... most of them work in diving.
I've heard Egypt has changed the visa laws now..... I'm not sure how it will affect expats !!!


----------



## turbo

hi nick
can you throw any light on sahl hasheesh


----------



## New Gal

Hi all, my moving date is 08 Jan 2010. Still looking to sort a job out to come to but hopefully if that doesn't work out, I will find something when I get there within a month or two. Hope to make some expat friends off here!!!


----------



## cutiepie

hi im 24 year old irish girl living in egypt for the past 3 years between sharm ansd alex and absolutely love it know loads of english expats in sharm


----------



## kgramdiddy

Nick Pendrell said:


> Helo everyone and welcome to the brand new Egypt Forum on ExpatForum.com
> 
> My name is Nick, and I'll be your Mod.
> 
> Ironically, I don't live in Egypt and I have only spent 9 days there to date.
> 
> However, I am going to be moving there on 31 January in order to start a One-Stop Property Shop for property in Hurghada.
> 
> It will be a pretty steep learning curve for me, I think. But I have been living in Eastern Europe for 15 years so am quite used to things working not quite as well as they ideally might be.
> 
> So who else here lives in Egypt? Please stand up and be counted!
> 
> I know from the TotallyProperty forum that there are not so many British/American expats in Hurghada yet, but numbers look as if they should increase quite rapidly as the property market expands.
> 
> Anyone here live in Cairo? As it's one of the world's major connurbations, chances are that someone must do!


Hi Nick I would like to talk to you about your business if you could contact me through my email I will be more than happy to reply.


Thank You


----------



## Kamelia

Hi I am Ukrainian movingto Hurghada from UAE, I am already in Cairo and trying to get our car which is already in Suez port, will be in Hurghada this week hopefully.


----------



## bitbytes

*Moving to Egypt*

Hi,
We are in Egypt, we moved here from the US and we are currently in 6th of october.
I signed a lease for a villa in a compound in october, but I am very curious about Sharm and Gouna. What is the job market there like?how about rentals?the for sale prices seem outrageously expensive.

Also, any other families that do get together or activities for english speaking children?


----------



## khater

hi i live in cairo almost 25 yrs out of 29 i lived


----------

